# Von Hena-C ?



## GizmoGSD (Jul 18, 2011)

:help::help::help:

hi everybody ! i am presenting myself , i am named Kim Landry , i am from canada ( Quebec ) ! and yes ! i speak french ! 

i am on the way to buy a German Shepherd dog !!! i love them since im a little girl . I always wanted to buy one !!!

i just bought my first home few week ago and now im rdy to buy my first dog !!!

I am reading about them since many years !

I found that breeder on the net , and on this forum by some member .

They contacted me earlier to tell me one of the puppie came back available ( after someOne canceled ). does anybody could vouch for them ? anyone bought dog from them before ???

They have nice black sable dog . and i love them alot ! I told them i was looking for a mid Drive puppie since hes gonna live with me in the house ... 

so please let me know !!! would u buy a dog here yourself ?  thanks !:hug:


----------



## GizmoGSD (Jul 18, 2011)

I did forget to link the breeder's website 

Breeders of German Shepherds & Cairn Terriers | NH & MA | New Hampshire & Massachusetts - Pam Lake, Owner the puppie is from Wayra x Ike

i dont have the pedigree of that female yet , they suposed to send me via email ! , ill let u know


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

I have heard good things about them. They've been around a long time and have the old DDR lines which are becoming quite rare.


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

Yes, I would buy a dog from them. My dog's father is a stud from Von Hena-C. He is an awesome dog.


----------



## vomlittlehaus (Aug 24, 2010)

My litter on the ground right now is from Oso. The two pups I have here are 6 months old and are excellent examples of working line German Shepherds. Both are the black sable. I am liking the females coloring as a red black sable. Pam is very nice and pleasent to deal with. You will not go wrong in getting a pup from her.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Good luck and can't wait to see photos of your new 'baby'!!!


----------



## GSD07 (Feb 23, 2007)

I didn't know that Wanda keeps Max and Ike through Hena-C Foster program. Interesting. 

I know Ike's littermate and she's an absolutely wonderful well rounded dog. I suspect that Ike is the same way.


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

Wanda owns Max and Ike outright. They are not fosters.


----------



## GSD07 (Feb 23, 2007)

That's what I thought but it's not the impression the stud info page gives. Would be nice to give Wanda a proper credit including the kennel name. But again, they may have special arrangements.


----------



## GizmoGSD (Jul 18, 2011)

so its a good breeder if i understand right ?


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

Max was purchased by me way in advance even before he was born from Sue Manning of Gebirgshaus ( no longer breeding) from NewYork. Max has been and will always be my dog. He will NEVER belong to anyone else.


Ike was also purchased by me even before his Dam was ever breed. Ike came to me from Jean Schrader of Scharderhaus K9. 

Both of these dogs came to me as young pups and have never left the state of Kentucky unless they have been with me.

Pam and I are friends and she helps list my boys for stud service. if you look on Pam's website you will see these dogs live with and belong to me they ARE NOT in a foster program.

Thanks


----------



## suzzyq01 (Feb 15, 2011)

I did not get my pup from that kennel but my dog's mother is a von hena-c dog. Great pup.


----------



## GizmoGSD (Jul 18, 2011)

i might get a pups from that Stud : U-CH. Ike z Kleinen Hain von Schraderhaus - German Shepherd Dog

and here is the dam :
Wayra von Schraderhaus - German Shepherd Dog


the pups look awsome ... i just need to do a bit of research about the bloodline ...


let me know what u think !


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

quick before "Dexter" gets him ! looks like (Montreal - Quebec) loves medium drive dark DDR sable dogs !
Carmen
Carmspack Working German Shepherd Dogs


----------



## GizmoGSD (Jul 18, 2011)

He is my husband @[email protected] !!!

Working at night . He have been working all day in a seek of a pups . My turn now !


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

Quoi ? 
Now this is getting confusing -- 

Carmen


----------



## GSD07 (Feb 23, 2007)

Wanda, I don't really care it's yours guys business but it was just an observation. I just haven't seen that a stud is advertised like this, for example "not all our studs are in our kennel, we have wonderful foster program so some live in families. Lux vom Kameruner Eck lives with his family in WA". 

It's irrelevant to the topic, it was just interesting for me. Never mind.


----------



## GizmoGSD (Jul 18, 2011)

quoi quoi !??? hehe

btw i am trying to search few dog on the OFA website.
the search as for # or dog's name. but most of time, with dog's name it dsnt work.
there is any way to find the OFA# once u go the dog's name ?


----------



## GizmoGSD (Jul 18, 2011)

GSD07 said:


> Wanda, I don't really care it's yours guys business but it was just an observation. I just haven't seen that a stud is advertised like this, for example "not all our studs are in our kennel, we have wonderful foster program so some live in families. Lux vom Kameruner Eck lives with his family in WA".
> 
> It's irrelevant to the topic, it was just interesting for me. Never mind.


can i undertsand? cause i dont get anything.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

If Dexter is your husband (am I reading this right?) and he's getting a different puppy from what he's been posting, are you saying you are getting TWO puppies?

I think I'm confused

And by the way, I believe those Ike x Wayra puppies are in Kentucky with Wanda since she has both dogs.


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

Not a problem Oksana Just wanted to make it clear. I do see what you mean though. 

Diane you are right the pups are here in Kentucky.

I have the same question, why two pups? whats your plans with two pups?


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

My Masi's (in my avatar) Daddy is in Wanda (kleinenhain's) avatar, love her to death, 
Max is a Reiko v Hena C son, does that confuse you more?


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

And I might add one awesome girl.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

thank you it was due to good breeding


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

I guess I did have a small hand in it, you did the rest..


----------



## Dexter (Jul 25, 2010)

JakodaCD OA said:


> If Dexter is your husband (am I reading this right?) and he's getting a different puppy from what he's been posting, are you saying you are getting TWO puppies?
> 
> I think I'm confused
> 
> And by the way, I believe those Ike x Wayra puppies are in Kentucky with Wanda since she has both dogs.


 
hihi ! yes people , i tough my choice was the puppie from wandelin's farm...and this until hena-c reach me to let me know a male was back available ..

so i took the time to see BOTH dogs/pedigree/bloodline/breeder/location/price .... and my choice are almost made ..

I told wanda i would give her my decision today.

just have a few check to do ,during the day ,about her dog 

but if i can add, her dog seems to have really good bloodline and lot of people here seems to know her and have possitive thing to say about her.

but no i wont get 2 dog ! 1 is more than enought , and i want to be able to give him 100% of my free time


----------



## debbiebrown (Apr 13, 2002)

i wouldn't hesitate to get a pup from this breeding! these lines are awesome, i have a female from these lines.....she is a very nice dog, social, nice drive, can do anything, quick learner, and most of all she has a very fun personality............she is a joy to have around.......


----------

